# 2018 John Deere 44" snowblower lift problem



## Spanky

Hi All!;


I've just installed a 44" JD snowblower model # BM26888 onto an E120 Lawn Tractor. I've followed the instructions from the manual as best I could (the manual is not the greatest), and I've run into a bit of a problem. The lift/lower mechanism is malfunctioning. When I try to lower the snowblower to the ground from the transport position, it will not lower correctly. The left side of the blower hits the ground so that side is fine, however the right side remains high and dry. It looks like the operator lifting control arm is hitting another chrome steel bar which has a spring attached to it. I'm wondering if this is the problem. The hitch assembly came as a complete unit; everything installed except the operator control arm. Should the lifting arm have free travel? Or is the spring arm in the way. Design flaw maybe? Any ideas?


----------



## Town

Here is a pic of my son's 44" John Deere blower ready to be installed on his tractor. Does this look like your setup?


----------



## Spanky

Town said:


> Here is a pic of my son's 44" John Deere blower ready to be installed on his tractor. Does this look like your setup?



Thanks for the reply! No, that is not the same as my snowblower. That one is the previous model. This model is in 3 pieces; housing, hitch and mule drive. Each piece is installed separately on the snow blower. I used to have one like that one. Works great! Word of warning; anytime you see a non-locknut or nylock fastener, replace it with a locking nut or use thread lock. The nuts and bolt shake off that unit in no time!:grin:. Your photo depicts a long black operators handle. That's the handle that appears to be binding up on my unit.


----------



## Spanky

Spanky said:


> Thanks for the reply! No, that is not the same as my snowblower. That one is the previous model. This model is in 3 pieces; housing, hitch and mule drive. Each piece is installed separately on the snow blower. I used to have one like that one. Works great! Word of warning; anytime you see a non-locknut or nylock fastener, replace it with a locking nut or use thread lock. The nuts and bolt shake off that unit in no time!:grin:. Your photo depicts a long black operators handle. That's the handle that appears to be binding up on my unit.



Here are some pics of the suspected problem;


----------



## leonz

THE Canadian RAD air farce strikes again with the 44 inch junk.


You need to move the arm that attaches the spring to the lift so that the spring hanger arm is above the lift arm. that involves rotating the right arm 180 degrees so its above the lift handle tube as the lift arm is binding against the spring hanger arm.

It would make too much sense for them to make a single stage snow thrower again with less building required.

Don't feel too bad they shipped my JD junk short of parts from Canada and it took 7 years and another dealer to tell me that they had a service bulletin for the 44 inch units that described the missing parts that were required.

ALL HAIL THE SINGLE STAGE SNOW THROWER.




JD strikes again.


----------



## Spanky

That did it!! Thanks for the help!:smile_big:


----------



## leonz

Its the least I could do to make up for the junk they both make.


----------



## DonBirren

Town said:


> Here is a pic of my son's 44" John Deere blower ready to be installed on his tractor. Does this look like your setup?


I just bought a used 44 Snowblower just like the photo you posted. Do you have the installation instructions? Thank you!


----------



## Town

DonBirren said:


> I just bought a used 44 Snowblower just like the photo you posted. Do you have the installation instructions? Thank you!


Yes, in a John Deere on-line owner manual. I will post the link when i get home in a couple of hours.


----------



## Town

DonBirren said:


> I just bought a used 44 Snowblower just like the photo you posted. Do you have the installation instructions? Thank you!


The interactive on-line manual for the D140 seems not to be available now so my link does not work. I found this you tube description which seems to cover the main points: 



So I hope this helps.


----------



## DonBirren

Town said:


> The interactive on-line manual for the D140 seems not to be available now so my link does not work. I found this you tube description which seems to cover the main points:
> 
> 
> 
> So I hope this helps.


I saw that one; it's a different unit. Oh well.

I think I know where everything except one bracket goes. And I have to figure out whether the muffler guard comes off. The front brackets appear to interfere with it.

Thank you very much for looking!


----------



## duncmaster

Town said:


> Here is a pic of my son's 44" John Deere blower ready to be installed on his tractor. Does this look like your setup?




Could you please ask him how he attaches the cable for engaging/disengaging the PTO? In the image you shared I know I need to mount the cable to the silver bracket towards the bottom white of the image, but I don't know where the spring should attach to. I've spent the last week trying to figure this out but to no avail

Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## Town

duncmaster said:


> Could you please ask him how he attaches the cable for engaging/disengaging the PTO? In the image you shared I know I need to mount the cable to the silver bracket towards the bottom white of the image, but I don't know where the spring should attach to. I've spent the last week trying to figure this out but to no avail
> 
> Thank you very much for your time!


My son has the D140 which has the electronically controlled PTO clutch. So unfortunately no experience with the manual clutch. John Deere has an owner manual that gives that info. I used to have a link but it does not work now, so you have to access the John Deere site and enter your info for the correct model.


----------



## Tadforrest

duncmaster said:


> Could you please ask him how he attaches the cable for engaging/disengaging the PTO? In the image you shared I know I need to mount the cable to the silver bracket towards the bottom white of the image, but I don't know where the spring should attach to. I've spent the last week trying to figure this out but to no avail
> 
> Thank you very much for your time!


Hello, I am having the same problem. Did you ever figure out how to connect the PTO? That is the problem I am having with this too.


----------



## mario.sabourin

Spanky said:


> Hi All!;
> 
> 
> I've just installed a 44" JD snowblower model # BM26888 onto an E120 Lawn Tractor. I've followed the instructions from the manual as best I could (the manual is not the greatest), and I've run into a bit of a problem. The lift/lower mechanism is malfunctioning. When I try to lower the snowblower to the ground from the transport position, it will not lower correctly. The left side of the blower hits the ground so that side is fine, however the right side remains high and dry. It looks like the operator lifting control arm is hitting another chrome steel bar which has a spring attached to it. I'm wondering if this is the problem. The hitch assembly came as a complete unit; everything installed except the operator control arm. Should the lifting arm have free travel? Or is the spring arm in the way. Design flaw maybe? Any ideas?


----------



## mario.sabourin

I had the same problem.. You have to make sure that the lift handle is installed under the chrome bar not on top. .


----------

